# Splitter problems, maybe



## BillDoc (Jun 2, 2018)

I bought a new house and I'm trying to set up my system again. I have a small TV and an HD projector that both go into a 4x2 matrix splitter. I have a Blu-ray, Chromecast and Xbox connected to the other side.

This is the splitter: https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00ZWYYP8W/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_9hJeBb874ASJF

So here's the problem. This setup worked before we moved. I've been using it without the projector, selecting inputs for the TV, with no problems. Today I set up the projector and had to get a longer (was 25' now 50') HDMI cable to run it through the attic. When I plugged it into the splitter, I get a "no signal" error out of the projector.

If I plug the cable directly into the Blu-ray, it works fine (cable and projector work).

If I plug the TV into the projector port, the signal is fine (splitter port works).

So everything seems to work, but I still don't get a signal to the projector when I use the splitter.

So what do I do? Should I get a new matrix splitter? Do I need a signal amplifier? Is this due to signal loss over a longer cable?

I really appreciate any help I can get. It's been a really long day and I was hoping to watch my favorite movie on my big screen for the first time in a year and a half, since we moved here.

Thank you


----------

